# Bigbadjon's Fish



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

I have other threads with these pics but thought I'd post some here to consolidate.

Bump: 

Bump: 

Bump: 

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clean looking tank, may I suggest some plants or something though looks bare


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

I actually do have some new plants in there now. The pic was from a couple weeks ago when I rearranged.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's my fish having a feeding frenzy for NLS.


Here is the tank with some new plants I got from Bartohog right here on this forum. I don't really want this tank decked out on plants but do hope to totally cover the wood with interesting specimens.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Looking good . I love the Tiger Barbs . I have a school of 9 in my 75 . First time I have had them that they did not bother other fish in tank....lol


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

My new Xiphophorus birchmanni. I have seen a couple of impressive displays flashing blue and yellow intensely. Hopefully on my day off I'll be able to get some better pics.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

bigbadjon said:


> Bump:


I feel ignorant but what's the big long fish in the bottom of this pic? Lovely tank and fish by the way!


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

That is a golden dojo loach. He used to be the clean up crew but not much uneaten food in that tank these days. I really want a piebald one to but I have never seen one for sale.


----------



## FuzzyCrawdad (Mar 21, 2015)

bigbadjon said:


> That is a golden dojo loach. He used to be the clean up crew but not much uneaten food in that tank these days. I really want a piebald one to but I have never seen one for sale.


By piebald do you mean like her?


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

FuzzyCrawdad said:


> By piebald do you mean like her?


Yes. That is exactly what I mean.


----------



## FuzzyCrawdad (Mar 21, 2015)

bigbadjon said:


> Yes. That is exactly what I mean.


She developed the splotches after she matured, she was solid when I bought her. Idk if that's how all piebald dojos work but that might be why you've never seen one for sale.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

FuzzyCrawdad said:


> She developed the splotches after she matured, she was solid when I bought her. Idk if that's how all piebald dojos work but that might be why you've never seen one for sale.


Does your's have the red eyes like an albino?


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

waaaaay cool


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Bump:


----------

